# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ku jeni o Qemal Stafsa????

## Elia

Te gjithe juve qe keni studiuar apo po studioni tek shkolla e mesme Qemal Stafa behuni te gjalle e te llafosim....

----------


## greendrag

Përshëndetje !
Un nuk kam mbaruar tek "Qemal Stafa" por te "Petro Nini Luarasi" po kërkoj një shoqen time që ka mbaruar aty dhe ka një vit që studion në Bari.

----------

